# Neuropathy therapy.



## rgp (Apr 27, 2021)

Anyone ever gone to a neuropathy therapy center/clinic ?

I just started yesterday @ one.  It is a combination of local [on the body] vibration therapy, IR light therapy, local laser, chiropractic manipulation, and [later this week] acupuncture. 

It is a little pricey , non-invasive , but my biggest gripe is ......... it is an everyday appointment for three weeks. The doc says he feels an aggressive treatment is exactly what I need @ this time. If the progress he [AND I] hope to see comes to be, then perhaps we can back off a bit, on appointments p/week.

He looks @ progress every three weeks. If I feel improvement [less pain] @ that time, then I'll sign on for whatever he feels i need @ that time & in the future.

Just curious if anyone here has done it, or looked into it ?


----------



## terry123 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nope and I would not unless a specialist said it was necessary.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Nope and I would not unless a specialist said it was necessary.



 What specialist ? This doc [is] the specialist .

 What scares you ? It's non-invasive . If he mentions meds , then I'll do some research on them .


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm not a doctor and I don't know what's wrong with you but I would get a second opinion. Sounds like he's doing everything he can to get you to line his pockets with the green stuff.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Does your insurance cover this, @rgp?


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Does your insurance cover this, @rgp?



 No.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Does your insurance cover this, @rgp?


Yes, that would be my question.....does Medicare cover this sort of thing?

When I was diagnosed with peripheral neuropathy, the neurologist tried to sell me on some sort of supplement that wasn't covered by my insurance and would cost over $400 a month.  Doing research, I didn't find much evidence that people were raving over its success, so I passed.  For over $400 a month, I'd want Jason Momoa to come over every day and massage my feet...…...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> No.


In that case, I agree with @MarciKS.  Run away and take your wallet with you while it's still got money in it.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not a doctor and I don't know what's wrong with you but I would get a second opinion. Sounds like he's doing everything he can to get you to line his pockets with the green stuff.



 Well, it may be ? BTW, this is my sixth opinion. Arthritic & diabetic neuropathy are my problems.  But after cortisone , prolotherapy , and even stem-cell ....... Never ending pain & desperation are setting in. My regular doc just says, take more drugs, the other four docs I have seen say replace four joints !! Which will only [maybe] address the pain in that area, and will not address the neuropathy  itself. But will [should] relieve a percentage of the pain. 

The only other advice is to go Vegan, which is not going to happen.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm overall 95% vegan (I suspend some of the dairy portion during December).  It was a far less difficult eating shift than you might think - and is way better than constant pain.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 27, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm overall 95% vegan (I suspend some of the dairy portion during December).  It was a far less difficult eating shift than you might think - and is way better than constant pain.


I agree, I have neuropathy and never noticed until this was mentioned, but I have slowly gone to about 80% vegan and have far less neuropathic pain. 

I gave up pork first about 2 years ago, except bacon....but I only use it on jalapeno poppers.   

Hamburger I've cut down to about once a month in a recipe. Mainly I eat chicken, turkey, fish, veggies, rice and pasta.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I agree, I have neuropathy and never noticed until this was mentioned, but I have slowly gone to about 80% vegan and have far less neuropathic pain.
> 
> I gave up pork first about 2 years ago, except bacon....but I only use it on jalapeno poppers.
> 
> Hamburger I've cut down to about once a month in a recipe. Mainly I eat chicken, turkey, fish, veggies, rice and pasta.




 My current diet is just as your last sentence reflects. But that is not pure vegan, which is what I was referring to as  ........ won't happen.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 27, 2021)

If Medicare does not cover it then I certainly would not do it.   After the 2nd opinion I would be done. Vegan is not an option here either.  Not going to spend my money chasing something like that. Of course I don't have the pain the rest of you have.  But I have had my own troubles with 3 brain aneurysms through the years.  
Its not pleasant walking around with a time bomb in your head not knowing when you are going to have another major stroke.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2021)

terry123 said:


> If Medicare does not cover it then I certainly would not do it.   After the 2nd opinion I would be done. Vegan is not an option here either.  Not going to spend my money chasing something like that. Of course I don't have the pain the rest of you have.  But I have had my own troubles with 3 brain aneurysms through the years.
> Its not pleasant walking around with a time bomb in your head not knowing when you are going to have another major stroke.




 "If Medicare does not cover it then I certainly would not do it." Why, what does Medicare have to do with it ? [As far as a medical opinion/decision]   

"After the 2nd opinion I would be done." 

The other "opinions" were .... nothing can be done with the Neuropathy , only to replace four joints ..... which would have no effect on the neuropathy.

I appreciate the input, but not sure I am following your reasoning .


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 27, 2021)

This sounds great, rgp! Go for it!

Medicare will cover a specific number of the acupuncture treatments within a specific number of months. Mine does, and so far, all of them have been covered. Also, right now my pain has lessened by about 40%, and it gets better every week.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm overall 95% vegan (I suspend some of the dairy portion during December).  It was a far less difficult eating shift than you might think - and is way better than constant pain.





Becky1951 said:


> I agree, I have neuropathy and never noticed until this was mentioned, but I have slowly gone to about 80% vegan and have far less neuropathic pain.
> 
> I gave up pork first about 2 years ago, except bacon....but I only use it on jalapeno poppers.
> 
> Hamburger I've cut down to about once a month in a recipe. Mainly I eat chicken, turkey, fish, veggies, rice and pasta.


I agree with these two. Reducing inflammation    ( reducing pain ) can be done completely by changing diet. Eating anti inflammatory foods would greatly reduce your pain. The only way to know this is true is to try it. If you look up anti inflammatory foods and start eating more of them, you should notice an immediate difference.

I suggest using a food diary to keep track of your food choices in reference to your pain. This way you will get to know what foods to avoid and which ones to eat more of.

As far as ALL the other specialists ?
I’d specifically look for a highly recommended acupuncturist. Between these two changes, I think you will be able to manage your pain substantially better.

THC might help also but I don’t know how open you are to that. I’m very open to alternative medicine and therapies due to my holistic education and personal life experience. They work exceptionally well especially compared to conventional medicine. ( in my opinion )


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> Anyone ever gone to a neuropathy therapy center/clinic ?
> 
> I just started yesterday @ one.  It is a combination of local [on the body] vibration therapy, IR light therapy, local laser, chiropractic manipulation, and [later this week] acupuncture.
> 
> ...


The last week or two will fly by because you're going to be feeling the results.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

To clarify, I'm not vegan because of neuropathy.  I moved to vegan eating seven years ago because of animal cruelty issues and because I believe whole food plant based diets are a much healthier option.  

I have a little osteoarthritis in a few fingers (which hasn't been bothering me since I moved back to cleaner eating after the holidays) and learned recently about some age-related degenerative spinal issues, which likewise hasn't caused me any pain. 

Since eliminating fish, poultry, meat, dairy and added fats/oils, my weight has remained in the 22 BMI range, my BP runs 90-110 over 60-75, and my glucose, lipids and other blood work is good.  This is without meds.   

I agree with @Keesha about an acupuncturist (which will likely be covered by your medical insurance) and THC or CBD, if you can tolerate them (I can't - they mess with my heart rhythm).


----------



## Nathan (Apr 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> Well, it may be ? BTW, this is my sixth opinion. Arthritic & diabetic neuropathy are my problems.  But after cortisone , prolotherapy , and even stem-cell ....... Never ending pain & desperation are setting in. My regular doc just says, take more drugs, the other four docs I have seen say replace four joints !! Which will only [maybe] address the pain in that area, and will not address the neuropathy  itself. But will [should] relieve a percentage of the pain.
> 
> The only other advice is to go Vegan, which is not going to happen.


@rgp    Did your doc ever prescribe Gabapentin(Neurontin)?  My doctor did, for the periphral neuropathy in my feet.  However, my neuropathy 

case is just numbness, not the stabbing pain some experience.  My doctor meant well, he just didn't listen[to me] well.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My doctor meant well, he just didn't listen[to me] well.


Well put.  
That's so common.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)

rgp said:


> Well, it may be ? BTW, this is my sixth opinion. Arthritic & diabetic neuropathy are my problems.  But after cortisone , prolotherapy , and even stem-cell ....... Never ending pain & desperation are setting in. My regular doc just says, take more drugs, the other four docs I have seen say replace four joints !! Which will only [maybe] address the pain in that area, and will not address the neuropathy  itself. But will [should] relieve a percentage of the pain.
> 
> The only other advice is to go Vegan, which is not going to happen.


Six? Judas priest. Well then give it a go. If Medicare is willing to help and you can afford it...
Allow me to rephrase....if you can afford it then why not try it? For me getting assistance with the cost from Medicare would factor in. 

If not then how will you live with the pain?


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @rgp    Did your doc ever prescribe Gabapentin(Neurontin)?  My doctor did, for the periphral neuropathy in my feet.  However, my neuropathy
> 
> case is just numbness, not the stabbing pain some experience.  My doctor meant well, he just didn't listen[to me] well.



 I am on Gabapentin , 1800 mg p/day . It just doesn't do much any longer . 

 This is why I started looking for something better/additional.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Six? Judas priest. Well then give it a go. If Medicare is willing to help and you can afford it...
> Allow me to rephrase....if you can afford it then why not try it? For me getting assistance with the cost from Medicare would factor in.
> 
> If not then how will you live with the pain?



Indeed, I already started.

"If not then how will you live with the pain? "

 I'm about out of options. Next will be to look for a doc that might prescribe Marijuana . I don't want it, particularly the 'weed', as I do not want to smoke anything, but maybe I can [if I can get it] try the gummies ? Or ? 

 I'm about "fed-up" with main-stream medicine ........... in regards to this anyway.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)

rgp said:


> Indeed, I already started.
> 
> "If not then how will you live with the pain? "
> 
> ...


i thought there was ways to make edibles. you know like brownies? LOL
my mother has really bad RA so i understand about the pain. there's little they can do for it without turning a person into an addict or killing them.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2021)

Do you find Gabapentin to add weight?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2021)

THC, marijuana, also comes in gel caps which you swallow and that's what I take.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Do you find Gabapentin to add weight?



No, Matter of fact while on it I have lost 50 pounds over two years, in an effort to reduce the weight/stress on my lower joints.

And to be honest, I just needed to lose it anyway.

Not being able to be active/exercise, etc. I just shredded my portions, cut my beer back to almost none, [maybe one per night] etc & so-on. I'm not a sweet eater [that helped] and the rest of my diet has always been pretty good. As noted, fish,chicken,veggies.....


----------



## Nathan (Apr 28, 2021)

rgp said:


> I'm about out of options. Next will be to look for a doc that might prescribe Marijuana . I don't want it, particularly the 'weed', as I do not want to smoke anything, but maybe I can [if I can get it] try the gummies ? Or ?
> 
> I'm about "fed-up" with main-stream medicine ........... in regards to this anyway.


Yep, don't want to smoke it myself either, the gummies or tincture is preferable.   The type of THC called "Indica" will promote calm/relaxed/sleepy, whereas the THC products with Sativa will be more of a stimulant.    I personally have not found CBD oil to actually be of benefit, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Yep, don't want to smoke it myself either, the gummies or tincture is preferable.   The type of THC called "Indica" will promote calm/relaxed/sleepy, whereas the THC products with Sativa will be more of a stimulant.    I personally have not found CBD oil to actually be of benefit, but it can't hurt to try.



 Yeah, I tried the oil & the balm , neither seemed to have any effect.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

I tend to be skeptical concerning a lot of mumbo jumbo try-this-try-that miracle cures but agree that if it gives you relief go for it.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

As far as weed is concerned, it never gave me relief from any aliments but it sure was fun.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2021)

The fact that you are open to alternative options opens up the doors to plenty of options. If you were to go to a conventional doctor, you might be prescriptions opioids which are highly addictive. 


One of the vitamins most depleted in seniors is B12 which is generally gotten from animal sources like meat, eggs and diary. The problem with eating too much meat is that it produced inflammation which causes pain. 
If you can’t go vegan, which would help greatly, ( but I don’t blame you ) try eating a BIG SALAD everyday and add your meat, cheese and / or eggs. This way you are insured everyday that you are at least balancing out your inflammatory foods with anti inflammatory ones. Keep this up and really restrict processed foods and your pain ‘should’ be reduced greatly. 

Amino acids found in protein 
Curcumin found in Turmeric
CBD or THC
Capsaicin 
Essential Oils - eucalyptus, lavender, ginger 


Once you start feeling a bit better, you should try and add a stretch routine. It will be very difficult at first but after a while your body will adjust. Yoga is actually recommended. 

A good acupuncturist could be very beneficial.
As far as medical marijuana goes, it definitely is good for relieving pain and you don’t have to smoke it. You can get it in gummy form, capsules, canna oil / canna butter can be used for cooking. GREAT consideration needs to be taken into  account the amount you need in your system. You want to be relieved from pain but not unable to function. 

These are suggestions made by other alternative health practitioners - nutritionist, yoga instructor - acupuncturist 

I sincerely wish you the best rgp. Persistent pain is difficult to deal with.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I tend to be skeptical concerning a lot of mumbo jumbo try-this-try-that miracle cures but agree that if it gives you relief go for it.


What types of treatments do you think were available for the thousands of years before the invention of modern medicine became available?
Even common aspirin is derived from willow bark. In fact most conventional medicines are derived from natural sources. These natural sources are formulated into a patent so big pharma can make mega bucks off the unknowing consumer.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> What types of treatments do you think were available for the thousands of years before the invention of modern medicine became available?
> Even common aspirin is derived from willow bark. In fact must medicines are derived from natural sources. These natural sources are formulated into a patent so big pharma can make mega bucks off the unknowing consumer.


As I said, " . . . if it gives you relief go for it."


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2021)

SetWave said:


> As I said, " . . . if it gives you relief go for it."


I DO and it works


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 28, 2021)

No one has mentioned  shoes when related to neurophathy.
You need  a good arch supporting shoe.

I had been on 800 MG twice a  day.
I noticed it was making me  dizzy when I got up.
Asked  to be cut back to 600MG once a day/bedtime.

I'm active  & realized that my feet  don't  hurt when I'm active.
Sometimes at night I notice  the burning or aches.
That's when I will use  Vick's Vapor rub or any other  arthritic creams on my feet.

This winter I did wear a wool type  socks  to bed, as feet  felt  cold.

Hope all the  treatments  give you relief.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> No one has mentioned  shoes when related to neurophathy.
> You need  a good arch supporting shoe.
> 
> I had been on 800 MG twice a  day.
> ...



 "

I had been on 800 MG twice a day.
I noticed it was making me dizzy when I got up.
Asked to be cut back to 600MG once a day/bedtime."

 What medicine ?


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 29, 2021)

O,, Sorry,,  take Gabapentin, 600MG at bedtime.

Husband was told to take  300 MG  Gabapentin  for  pain.
Took one  at  bedtime,, came down in morning ,, dizzy,, stopped taking  them.

@rgp,, have you  stood or worked on  cement  floor for any length of time?

Keeping  record of what foods you eat & testing your  blood daily,,might help you.


----------



## rgp (Apr 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> O,, Sorry,,  take Gabapentin, 600MG at bedtime.
> 
> Husband was told to take  300 MG  Gabapentin  for  pain.
> Took one  at  bedtime,, came down in morning ,, dizzy,, stopped taking  them.
> ...



 Yess, I worked on concrete for 35+ years.

 I take Gaba three times p/day 600mg p/dose.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

rgp said:


> Yess, I worked on concrete for 35+ years.
> 
> I take Gaba three times p/day 600mg p/dose.


I too have spent 30+ years on concrete. Fun times.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2021)

You mention  vibration therapy as  one of the things involved with this doctor   .... you can buy a vibration platform for home.  
They help with muscle aches and blood flow in general.    And it's good for balance.
(I use mine a few times a week, 10 minutes at a time.  It's a powerful machine with many speeds)   

from a  mayo clinic doctor:  https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...ert-answers/whole-body-vibration/faq-20057958


----------



## rgp (Apr 30, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> You mention  vibration therapy as  one of the things involved with this doctor   .... you can buy a vibration platform for home.
> They help with muscle aches and blood flow in general.    And it's good for balance.
> (I use mine a few times a week, 10 minutes at a time.  It's a powerful machine with many speeds)
> 
> from a  mayo clinic doctor:  https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...ert-answers/whole-body-vibration/faq-20057958



Thanks. 

 I plan on looking into home units, when I near the end of my 'in-office' treatments. 

 The one they put me on there, is the 'sit-down' version , @ this time standing on one would be uncomfortable . But hopefully that will improve here shortly.


----------



## rgp (May 5, 2021)

Well it has been two weeks [time] 8 visits . I am on a 3 day break @ this time, will return to schedule Monday.

So far ? there is some [visual] change. By that I mean a reduction in size of my ankles, much of the swelling has gone, they look normal again.

Some reduction of pain in my feet & calves , particularly @ night.

They worked on my back & neck yesterday, nothing really noticeable just yet, but again it has been only once. The back/neck treatment does feel good as it is being administered though . I didn't want to go home yesterday !! <grin>


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

rgp said:


> Anyone ever gone to a neuropathy therapy center/clinic ?
> 
> I just started yesterday @ one.  It is a combination of local [on the body] vibration therapy, IR light therapy, local laser, chiropractic manipulation, and [later this week] acupuncture.
> 
> ...


No I haven't done any of that but wish you good luck.  Do you have neuropathy due to diabetes type 2.  I have it.  I noticed when my sugar readings are way too high I can get stabbing pains in my legs and feet.  So, my solution in that case is to get my sugar back down where it should be and I do it by diet only at this point.


----------

